# Xpdf installation



## light (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello and good morning...

I have recently tried to install the xpdf viewer in my red had 
enterprise linux server 5.0:4-dontkno but i failed. 
A week ago i downloaded from ftp.foolabs.com all the appropriate files 

1. lesstif-0.93.12.tar.bz2 extraction in the >> lesstif-0.93.12 folder
2. t1lib-5.1.0.tar.gz extraction in the >> t1lib-5.1.0
3. freetype-2.3.1.tar.bz2 extraction in the >> freetype-2.3.1
4. xpdf-3.02.tar.gz extraction in the >> xpdf-3.02

I extracted the above four files and from the shell, when i was in the 
first folder ( lesstif-0.93.12) , i executed the following commands:

a. chmod +X configure
b. ./configure
c. make ( compilation )
d. make install ( installation )

I executed the same commands when i was and to the second folder
and so on till the last...

I restart my computer but i didn't see anything installed in the
>> Graphics >> such as PDF Viewer...

What did i make wrong?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Installing through the terminal usually doesn't put a link in the menu. You'd have to execute it manually from the terminal or manually link it to the menu


----------



## light (Feb 19, 2007)

K-B said:


> Installing through the terminal usually doesn't put a link in the menu. You'd have to execute it manually from the terminal or manually link it to the menu


Ok I didnt know that... I have installed the redhat enterprise linux server 5 in my pc but i read the getting started guide for the redhat linux 9 
but I do sth else...
I changed the installaton sequence of the above folders 2 >> 3 >> 1 >> 4

When I executed ./configure for the configuration of the xpdf-3.02 ( 4 folder ) at the end of the procedure it brought me the message that did not find Motif and freetype 
Although that message i continue with the installation and when i type xpdf from the shell prompt it brings me

xpdf: error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I decided to find the motif instead of the lesstif but the files that i found did not are compatible with the 
RedHat Enterprise Server Linux 5 that i have . Also motif files was for i386 and not for i686 architecture. 
Do you know where i can find a compatible motif? :1angel:


----------

